# Lumpkin County



## treemutt

Just thought I would open one up for lumpkin co. I've saw plenty of acorns whit & red.Red's dropping already but not mature acorns.I'm not seeing any deer yet on ride home from work at night but it's early & hot still.I've got a few doe & small spikes on cam but nothing big.I got news from my neighbor who lets me bow hunt is 5 acres that there's one abouts that looks so big he wonders how he holds his head up.You all know how that goes though.


----------



## PappyHoel

Deer seem to be hitting the prime sources of food, crab apples, muscadines and honey suckles.  I haven't seen signs of acorns dropping.


----------



## josh chatham

Ive seen a few acorns dropping.  Seen some nice bucks.  Hope one makes a mistake Saturday.  Anyone been up high this year?  Wondering if there is any use hunting NF this year.  Last year was bad bc of the lack of acorns.  Treemut, you keeping that waterman in line?


----------



## treemutt

I try Josh but you know hard that is.He is really jonesing on those pics of that big 9pt don't go & break his heart now by killing it before he has a chance


----------



## treemutt

This is to all the hunters in Lumpkin Co who has private property inside the city limits you bowhunt.The city council is gonna try to impose a regulation banning all archery hunting inside the city limits even though State law allows it.The work session is Sept the 18th at 3pm when this will be discussed.Lets show up in force & let them know how we feel you know the tree huggers will be there.
  The DNR will be there to explain to them they can't do that along w/ the sheriff.So if you can on Sept the 18th at 3pm come to city hall on riley rd.
  It's kinda ironic they will let people shoot rifles in Achasta to thin out the deer but want to stop your average hunter from using a bow on their own property.


----------



## Duff

treemutt said:


> This is to all the hunters in Lumpkin Co who has private property inside the city limits you bowhunt.The city council is gonna try to impose a regulation banning all archery hunting inside the city limits even though State law allows it.The work session is Sept the 18th at 3pm when this will be discussed.Lets show up in force & let them know how we feel you know the tree huggers will be there.
> The DNR will be there to explain to them they can't do that along w/ the sheriff.So if you can on Sept the 18th at 3pm come to city hall on riley rd.
> It's kinda ironic they will let people shoot rifles in Achasta to thin out the deer but want to stop your average hunter from using a bow on their own property.



Wow! Wish you guys luck. Who is spearheading this?


----------



## treemutt

There's a cpl of people in a subd. along w/ a cpl of council members as far as I know that's responsible for it. It all started last yr when a friend went hunting on a piece of family property in the subd. & a home owner saw him.Oh yea and its a pretty good size of a piece of prop I think a little over 20acres.They saw him again this yr going in to put up his stand So it's started all over.It amazes me how some people think it's their business to tell you what you can do on your own land.


----------



## josh chatham

Hey man!  I just heard about this meeting myself.  They can pass all the city ordinances they want to.  City ordinance does not trump state law, nor does it trump federal law.  Bottom line, people who like to get in others business and throw their weight around are pitching a fit because they want to be bullies.  Not gonna happen in this case!!!


----------



## josh chatham

I will be at that meeting!


----------



## Hot Shot

Does anyone know of a club around lumpkin co that is looking for a member I lost my club in Rome the owner sold the property


----------



## Duff

treemutt said:


> There's a cpl of people in a subd. along w/ a cpl of council members as far as I know that's responsible for it. It all started last yr when a friend went hunting on a piece of family property in the subd. & a home owner saw him.Oh yea and its a pretty good size of a piece of prop I think a little over 20acres.They saw him again this yr going in to put up his stand So it's started all over.It amazes me how some people think it's their business to tell you what you can do on your own land.



Good luck. Tell them to pound sand. 

Let us know how the meeting goes.


----------



## Fire Eater

Do these characters seeking to ban hunting in Dahlonega have names? What is their political party affiliation? Are they running for re-election? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## pnome

Got busted by a doe this weekend.   Acorns were dropping right behind me Saturday evening down low in a creek bottom.


----------



## josh chatham

Not real sure about who all is behind the banning... I will hold out on commenting on the internet until after the meeting.  No reason to sling mud.  Im sure the matter will be resolved in the right way at the meeting.   Saw 3 doe this weekend hunting.  No shots. Anyone kill any nice ones?  Havent heard of anyone killing anything really.


----------



## treemutt

Josh boss says I gotta keep the plant running so can't make the meeting Thurs I hate it to.
 I've only been once so far no deer gonna try again Thurs morning when its cooler.
 Firs eater only know the area no names but some residents of Sky Country seem to be pushing it.I don't know what councilmen are w/ them.Try to make the meeting it should all come out in the wash.


----------



## kdiver58

I'm not seeing more than a few acorns dropping.  Nothing but does on the deer cam. I see a lot of signs and foot prints but nothing of any size. I got skunked last year on the Lumpkin county land we lease. They did some logging in the spring and early summer. I'm hoping that helps. VERY unhappy with the number of pictures on the deer cam.


----------



## RedHeader

Just read the thread. What happened with the meeting? Wish I would have known about it.  I don't hunt the area but live there.


----------



## treemutt

I wont know till Mon. I had to work Thurs so missed the meeting & was off Fri.I'll post when I find out what went on


----------



## josh chatham

DNR officer informed all involved that no city could outlaw bow hunting within city limits. Gun hunting can be outlawed because of the safety risks involved.  Still some folks trying to give some folks a hard time about hunting in city limits but do not think much will come of it.  Basically, the folks upset are people who do not hunt so I guess they do not understand that the chances of someone getting injured by arrows that fly out of the way are very slim.  Like I said before though, its mainly people trying to throw their weight around and get their way.  City Council of Dahlonega, DNR and Sheriffs office handled the situation in a very professional manner.  As far as hunting goes... didnt get a chance to go this weekend.  Hope I get to this week.  Anyone hear of any nice ones getting shot?  I have not.


----------



## treemutt

Thanks Josh pretty much what I heard went down.

Not getting to hunt yet gonna try in the morning if I can get up in time.Think I'll try the white oak patch at my neighbors for a cpl hrs. see what happens.I haven't heard of any kills.


----------



## treemutt

I heard of a really good un killed on crown mountain anyone know about it?


----------



## Fire Eater

Sounds like we have some Atlanta or New York yuppies that chose to light here and start telling local residents how to live. 

Glad to see GA DNR and Sheriff's Office slowly and carefully inform these characters that state law PROHIBITS what they seek as city ordinance. Per article in today's Dahlonega Nugget, one of the noisemakers is the head of the local _"homeowner's association"_ - those outfits are the closest thing we have to a SOVIET organization in Lumpkin county.

I moved here to GET AWAY FROM such busybodies.


----------



## josh chatham

Havent heard about the one on Crown... There are some big ones over there! FE, were you the guy at the meeting me and Jamie talked to?  If so, nice meeting you and good luck this year!


----------



## Plewis99

My deer have gone into hiding on 52. The last 2 weeks I've had 1 picture of a doe and no sign of the two little 6 points I had a week before season. May try to get out to 3 sisters sometime next week, heard there's some good deer that way. Is crown mountain public to hunt?


----------



## treemutt

Same here Plewis not getting any pics hardly at all, their on the acorns right now cause their raining downNo public land anywhere on crown mnt.


----------



## Plewis99

Yeah I went out Sunday morning and had one blow while walking to the stand and had another walk about 10 yards from me but it walked off before I could even see it haha. All morning it sounded like I was sitting in a rain Forrest. I have a question, I have a ton of sawtooth oaks and big red oak acorns at my work. Would that be considered baiting if I dump some in my woods? Also I've heard the deer love sawtooth oaks but I haven't really seen any up in our part of the state. I work in Sandy springs.


----------



## River Rambler

Technically yes, but I wouldnt be too worried about it.


----------



## treemutt

I finally got some decent picks over the last week.I got a small 8pt ,several doe one w/ triplets that still have some spots & a spike.The 8pt looks to young to shoot but I'm gonna try to at least get one of the doe's but not the momma.


----------



## josh chatham

I blew a shot at a pretty good 7 Saturday pm.  I felt real bad until one of my hunting buddies missed one the next day... That person will remain nameless haha.  Ask him about it Tree...


----------



## treemutt

Yea I heard about it already.That's what you get for setting in a tree & not being ready .He said he was nodding off & not paying attention then pulled one of those hail mary shots.All he did was educate another deer LOL.


----------



## pnome

I may have educated a Lumpkin county buck or two in a similar fashion.


----------



## josh chatham

Sounds like a lot of smart LC deer in the woods right now...


----------



## treemutt

That's why it's so hard to kill deer in Lumpkin Co. all the ones I have educated.


----------



## Fire Eater

josh chatham said:


> Havent heard about the one on Crown... There are some big ones over there! FE, were you the guy at the meeting me and Jamie talked to?  If so, nice meeting you and good luck this year!



It was not me at the meeting unfortunately - had to work...a tip of the hat to all who showed up.

Lots of acorns in the hills this year...saw five deer in LC last year while hunting...number five hangs on the wall. 

Good huntin'!


----------



## Plewis99

Have quite a few pictures of doe and 2 small 4 points. Still no sign of my big 6 from last year tho. But I think I may have their course figured out. Just gotta to put amother stand out now haha


----------



## josh chatham

Howd everyone do this weekend.  Saw one doe walking out Saturday morning.  Everyone Ive talked to have not seen much the past 2 weeks.  I guess the October lull has hit LC.


----------



## pnome

Hunted Saturday morning and evening and Sunday morning.  

I saw only one spike Saturday morning.  At around 9:30 moving across a clear-cut.


----------



## treemutt

Hunted on my farm in Bama for opening bow season.No luck but I did give a big doe a hair cut from shoulder to shoulder.She ran right under me after the shot & I got a good view of a 2" wide swath w/ no hair whatsoever.The rain has really helped the foodplots this yr 1st time in awhile for us.


----------



## Plewis99

Anyone been seeing anything? I've been hunting out behind the house in dawson, mainly because it's not killing gas haha. Gonna go and check my camera tomorrow that's been sitting for a few weeks. Maybe I'll see something to spark my interest.


----------



## kdiver58

*Looks like the rut is starting in Lumpkin*

I was out with a friend of mine yesterday . He killed a 9 pointer (with a few small 1 inch spikes that some may also add on)  When I helped him butcher it you could see the thickening of the neck. The buck  was also in hot pursuit of a couple of does. Up to this point I had seen nothing but does on the deer cam. Yesterday we saw 2 bucks and 2 does in 30 minutes. BTW the deer was so full of acorns I thought he was going to explode.  Hams were 28 pounds, 8 pounds of backstrap/tenderloins and 18 pounds of shoulders.
  It's going to get crazy..


----------



## Beardedbud

I have had some nice ones on the camera, but it's been all at night.


----------



## kdiver58

*Squirrels are few and far between*

I am amazed at the lack of squirrels . Last years lack of acorns really killed them off. Deer have come back but the squirrels have not.


----------



## treemutt

Checked the mountain land I got this past Sat.I know it's early but I found 4 big pawed places in an old logging rd & a few really good sized rubbings.I hunted 1/2 day Sunday but saw nothing.I'm still not seeing any deer on my cams or at night on the way home.I saw 5 doe this morning on Siloam Church rd while driving down it.
  Also no squirrels anywhere I hunt but tons of acorns.


----------



## josh chatham

Squirrels seem to be nonexistent.  Ive seen a few but nothing like last year.  Wonder if they died off?  Hunted a ridge this weekend that I usually see a ton of squirrels but only saw 1.  As far as deer go, still not seeing a ton of deer.  It was like this last year too though.  Should start picking up in the next couple of weeks.  Think the rut will be the middle of December again or Thanksgiving?


----------



## treemutt

I hadn't thought of em dieing off but geuss they could have.I think Thanksgiving if not sooner from what I saw Sat. up off sheep wallow rd.one of the scrapes was the size of my tundra hood & cleaned out & had tracks & droppings in it.


----------



## cliffdweller

interesting talking to folks about the squirrels.  some of the old timers say in real tough times they will literally migrate out of an area until things improve.  My stepdad remembers a time years ago (much like last year) where squirrels were seen by the dozen swimming across blue ridge lake trying to finder greener pastures.  some reported seeing squirrels swimming last year.  all that rain killed every acorn


----------



## PappyHoel

treemutt said:


> I hadn't thought of em dieing off but geuss they could have.I think Thanksgiving if not sooner from what I saw Sat. up off sheep wallow rd.one of the scrapes was the size of my tundra hood & cleaned out & had tracks & droppings in it.



Where do you hunt off sheep wallow?  We have an 1800 acre club right off there and little mountain.


----------



## treemutt

Pappy, I have 85acres I hunt that my neighbor owns.The best way I can tell you is I go to the end of Sheep Wallow rd & turn left go about a 1/2 mile the property is on the right beside a huge cut-over.Theirs a horse barn across the rd.I think its about the 4th rd on the right not sure could be 5th rd.The land goes all the way down the mnt to a pretty good sized creek.There is also some of it on the right left side of the main rd but I've never walked it out.


----------



## treemutt

not right left I meant the left about the other section its just past the horse barn.


----------



## treemutt

not right left I meant the left about the other section its just past the horse barn.


----------



## treemutt

Well the rut is gonna be early from what I saw this afternoon.I had a decent 8pt run a doe right under me & him hot on her trail w/ his nose to the ground.No shot w/ my bow wouldn't stay still long enough.This was in the Yellow Creek area of Hall Co. ,but it was a young 1st yr doe.But still it's early for this area.I saw 6 more mature doe through out the evening & nothing bothering them.Also 2 large scrapes have appeared since Mon.Crazy UH?


----------



## pnome

Snow in camp this morning.


----------



## treemutt

I still have to say early rut guys I got a real nice 8pt in North Lumpkin Co. Sunday morning & he was rutted up,tarsal glands stained he stunk & his neck was swelled up big.He wasn't w/ a doe but was sure rutted up.I only have a pic on my phone & no way to get on the computer Sorry about that.


----------



## Plewis99

I still haven't got much on my cameras. It's been out there untouched for a few weeks now while I've hunted behind the house. I did get a picture of a trespasser tho. No rifle with him tho. I have pictures of his face. Any idea what I should do? I'm hunting off of 52, about 2 miles from hwy 9


----------



## treemutt

OK got the pics of my deer on PC now I gotta figure out how to put it in the post Wish me luck.I hit browse picked 3 pics then hit upload So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## treemutt

Dang didn't work.Try again


----------



## treemutt

OK there they are 1st one is when I found him 2nd one is boiled & ready to bleach.It shows the mass better.


----------



## josh chatham

Good looking buck!!!


----------



## Beardedbud

Congrats Nice Buck.


----------



## oglebuck747

Holy smokes, I put a camera out for the first time behind my house the other day on NF and did not expect much. Got two studs and one of them is an absolute hoss!!! Got him on two separate occasions. Did not realize that these Lumpkin County Mountain bucks could get this big.  I've seen some really good ones from this area, but this one took me by surprise.  Does anyone, know what the county record is?  To excited had to show  I could not find a pic of the second stud, but he was either a 10 or 9 point that will not be passed up.


----------



## oglebuck747

oglebuck747 said:


> Holy smokes, I put a camera out for the first time behind my house the other day on NF and did not expect much. Got two studs and one of them is an absolute hoss!!! Got him on two separate occasions. Did not realize that these Lumpkin County Mountain bucks could get this big.  I've seen some really good ones from this area, but this one took me by surprise.  Does anyone, know what the county record is?  To excited had to show  I could not find a pic of the second stud, but he was either a 10 or 9 point that will not be passed up.


Excuse the date on the pics, having problems with the camera.


----------



## oglebuck747

Also got a pic of him on 11/02 and his hocks are still not stained, so maybe early rut in certain areas but not this area.


----------



## pnome

Holy smokes that first one is incredible!


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang!!!! Where you say you live oglebuck747


----------



## oglebuck747

Like I said, did not want to show it, but just had to.  So certain that yall want find this buck that I will tell you what road this is off of.  Camp Wasseaga Rd. and no more


----------



## oglebuck747

Dale yeah there is.


----------



## GA DAWG

Ive never saw one that big up there anywhere. Thats some kind of record. I hope you kill him.


----------



## oglebuck747

At first, I could not believe what I was seeing and thought someone was playing a joke.  However, I realized the background scenery was all the same from the time I was in it, my dog was in it, and all the other deer was in it,and the same tree was in the frame, and then I knew it was for real and I was not dreaming.  Funny thing about it, I told my mother in-law that I did not expect much on the chip and then I started freaking out.  She ask "is there something wrong" I should her the picture and her jaw dropped and realized I was not freaking out just in a shock of excitement.  I still cannot believe it.  However, he did not get this big being stupid and it's probably very doubtful that i'll be lucky enough to get him, but here's to hoping.


----------



## oglebuck747

I also hunt down in Ogelthorpe and have never caught anything that big on camera


----------



## oglebuck747

What's really unique is tips of the mainbeams


----------



## josh chatham

There are some big ol boys up here!  Thats about as nice as I have seen!  Ranger Camp always seems to have some nice ones! Hope you get him!  And you are very brave for putting pics on here haha.


----------



## RGRJN

This one was 10 minute walk off Wasega, 10 minute walk from camp, NF land. They do grow some good'uns up here


----------



## oglebuck747

Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## firemedic1516

Has any one had any luck at the ranger camp?


----------



## Fire Eater

I have never hunted the area near the Ranger camp but I suspected there were some beasts around there...saw horned trees this morning up near Dockery Gap.

Thanksgiving seems to be the magic time around here...the critter in my avatar is a Lumpkin county NF buck - shot at 5 yards range, he was about to impale me on those tines. This time of year, keep your weapon handy because they will show up ANYTIME.

Congrats on the fine buck!


----------



## jlt4800

Congratulations!
Good one for sure!
The buck in my avatar is from Lumpkin NF.


----------



## treemutt

thats a real good deer for anywhere much less Camp Waseaga rd.I work up at the Ranger Camp some & have never saw any decent deer going to or coming from work.That shows that they are smart & stay away from the rds.I hope you get one of the two Ogle.


----------



## oglebuck747

Treemutt, getting kind of worried.  My Pa-in-law came up for the weekend.  He said that he saw a hoss in someones trailer going through town.  Since he was in town he did not have a definite direction of where the truck was coming from.  Anyhow, he was unaware of the buck that I captured on camera.  When I showed him the buck, he said that the one he saw in town on the back of the trailer looked a lot like the one I got on camera.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it was just another hoss. I do not get much time to hunt, because I got a newborn, but I tried to put my camera back out today and it was not working.  Therefore, I guess I have to hunt him to figure out if he is still there.


----------



## kdiver58

*This is my buddy's deer*

One of my friends who is leasing the hunting land along with me shot this buck a few weeks ago.


----------



## josh chatham

Ive heard of 3 BIG bucks being taken yesterday! They are on the move it sounds like.  As far as chasing, I have only seen small ones chasing so far.  Now til Thanksgiving should be good!


----------



## treemutt

Ogle maybe it wasn't him I haven't heard of anything like that one on your pic being killed.I think if that deer was it would be all over Lumpkin Co. about who got it.


----------



## Beardedbud

I've got some nice bucks on my camera , but they are all still at night. I hope they are moving, can't wait until this weekend!!!


----------



## Beardedbud

Here are few Pictures


----------



## Staygold

Shhh…ya'll giving away too much info.


----------



## PappyHoel

What are y'all seeing as far as rut?  IMO it's peak now and a week early.  We had a nice little 8 killed last Friday and it's hocks were black.  Seeking phase was a week prior.  From my experience peak was Dec 2nd.  Looks to be earlier this year.


----------



## PappyHoel

Just noticed the buck above in this thread has black hocks and if the date is right that's November 5th.  Real early in lumpkin cty this year.  If that's the case we might have a nice second rut in late December.  Should be 28 days after for does that aren't bred.  That's if we have a lot of does, not the case in lumpkin though


----------



## kdiver58

Our land has a lot of does but .. no bucks driving them. We have let does pass hoping that a buck would be in tow ..   it has not been the case. I see no real signs of a rut yet at all ..


----------



## Fire Eater

I  saw A LOT of scrapes and horned trees in north Lumpkin (CNF) this past weekend that were not there the previous weekend. I hope I did right in scheduling a vacation week for Thanksgiving - Lumpkin county deer seem to lose their brains altogether then.


----------



## Beardedbud

Called one in with grunt, he came rushing in. Just couldn't get a shot this past Saturday. The date is correct 11/5.


----------



## Fire Eater

Anybody do any good on Chestatee WMA? I heard some did.


----------



## treemutt

I had a nice 6pt,5pt & 3pt hounding a doe a little Teus morning.I think the next 7 to 10 days it's gonna be on in the N.W.Hall Co area.


----------



## josh chatham

Woods seemed to be dead last week.  Heard of some movement this week.  Saw some does and a spike earlier in the week.  2nd rut should start up any time now... Anybody else seeing any?


----------



## Fire Eater

Graveyard dead...have the coyotes eaten them all?

Last Chestatee hunt this weekend...I'm going to my spot up there saturday.


----------



## treemutt

OK I need a little help the DNR site is locking down my pc when I try to load the either sex map.So do we have any doe days left in Lumpkin Co. or Hall Co. this yr? I got a friend that wants some meat


----------



## josh chatham

From what I saw, I believe the only doe day left is Jan. 1 in LC. Not positive about Hall but it may be the 26-Jan. 1


----------



## treemutt

Thanks Josh


----------



## Fire Eater

treemutt said:


> OK I need a little help the DNR site is locking down my pc when I try to load the either sex map.So do we have any doe days left in Lumpkin Co. or Hall Co. this yr? I got a friend that wants some meat



No more doe days in Chattahoochee National Forest this year...from what I am seeing, there won't be any does at all next year.

Let's waste some 'yotes.


----------

